# anyone did valve cover replacement for oil?



## zarek66 (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone did valve cover replacement for their pathfinder to fix their oil consumption problem? mine is currently losing 1 liter every 1000km and I have read that the valve cover would fix the problem. there's no leaking on my truck and there is no blue smoke coming out of tail pipe. just wanted to know if this fix will actually fix my problem.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i have never read about replacing a valve cover could fix burning oil...i have b15 2.5 sentra losing the same amount of oil as you.. but if the shit burns oil ,, it aint because of a valve cover..


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

If there is no blue smoke then it probably isn't burning it with that quantity coming out. That is a fairly decent size leak though. Are there oil spots under your vehicle when you park? Is there a lot of wet oil around the valve covers? With that amount of oil passing through you should be able to tell where you are losing it from.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

VQ35's are known to burn that much oil with no smoke, mine is one of them. Sludge builds up in the oil passages in the valve cover, causing the oil to get sucked into the intake through the PCV valve. I don't have the time or the money to replace the valve covers, but when I eventually do this is the first thing to do.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Iaxman0324..Dats good info.. thanks
i hear your suppose to change valve cover gasket while ur there any ways.. csu there is something wrong with stock on.. plus its not cool to reuse gaskest once removed.. 

anyways.. i seen on other forms steps to/how to:
with pics how to take pre cat off .. and fix butterfly screw AND change valve cover gasket.. 

is it on the forum.. or esle cus i printed out.. i scan it and post it.. 

good steps..good infos.. it worth reading through..

for now go on this site..
http://specvforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=691


----------



## zarek66 (Jul 23, 2009)

are all pathfinders eventually get the butterfly screws problem? this sucks I can't believe how crapy nissan has become. They use to be one of my favorite cars when I was younger and it just seems that their quality is going down the toilet.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

its not only all pathfinders.. 2.5L engines i believe on any of nissans vehicles..it may go up to a certain year, but i am not sure where it ends at..believe me i am not ap proud of nissan iether...

:wtf:

:thumbdwn:





:balls:


----------



## zarek66 (Jul 23, 2009)

first it was the catalytic converter than oxygen sensor than oil consumption than valve cover what else is next? I'll never buy a nissan again. Should have stuck to toyotas proven reliability.


----------

